# Food Related Questons for new standard



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If the dog is thriving on two feeding twice a day of two cups, I would stick to that at first. Later,after the dog is settled in a bit you may want to make sure that the food he is eating is of high quality. I do know that my dogs needed less of a high quality food than they did of a poorer quality food. I would not use a raised bowl as the latest studies say that raised bowls contribute to bloat. Your dog can still bloat with a regualr bowl, but why add to the chances? I went and measured my bowls and was surprised...I though one bowl was a lot bigger and I liked it better. In reality both bowls have a six inch diameter at the top of the dish, but one has a 4inch diameter at the bottom and the big one has a 5 inch diameter at the bottom. They are both about the same height, but the one with straighter sides , 5 inch at the bottom, holds a lot more. Both will hold two cups with no problem. I recommend metal bowls as they are easier to sanitize. Congratulations on your pup to be!


----------

